# Anybody seen this before?



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Hmmm I have no idea
I hope some members here can help 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Nobody's got any idea or seen something like this before??


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'd have it checked out by your vet.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I've never seen that one before. Guinness has a somewhat similar lump on the top of his head. It's about the size of a pea. I can squeeze it and occasionally get some blood/goo out of it. I believe the vet called it an adenoma, and said its nothing to worry about. I tell my friend's 5 yr old boy it's the button to push to talk to the aliens!

For me, the peace of mind would be worth the $40 of having it looked at by a vet. Maybe look into your local animal shelter. The shelters here offer some basic vet checks for people who are having financial difficulties. These hard times have hit everyone and they are just trying to keep pets with their people by offering some sliding scale treatments


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I am in the boat of getting it checked..it looks a little unusual to me. Better safe than sorry! I hope it turns out to be nothing!!


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Casper had something like that on his lip, only his was bigger. It turned out to be an infection of some sort. The vet gave us antibiotics and it took 2-3 weeks to go away. It cost way more than $40 though - vet visit, fine needle aspiration, cytology, antibiotics. And it probably would have healed on it's on eventually, I suppose. I was a little worried though, since it looked like one of those cancers the goldens get. Even though Casper is only two, I had it checked out for peace of mind.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I would have an urge to see if a needle prick would get that to pop too, only if it didnt bother Axle. BUT if it didn't immediately work leave it alone and see the vet. 

I have cleared a couple of sub q cysts but not ever on the nose. Where that is bothers me though. I think a vet should look at it,


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

mylissyk said:


> I would have an urge to see if a needle prick would get that to pop too, only if it didnt bother Axle. BUT if it didn't immediately work leave it alone and see the vet.
> 
> I have cleared a couple of sub q cysts but not ever on the nose. Where that is bothers me though. I think a vet should look at it,



Thanks for the responses.

I have been (barely) resisting the urge to just pop or lance it. I know he would allow me to do it without reacting even if it hurt. I've always acted as first responder and "paramedic" tending to various injuries he has sustained throughout the years due to his active lifestyle and he trusts me. 

The only thing I can say for sure is if it were on my nose, I'd have taken care of it day one. LOL


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

How's that bump looking now?


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

yes, very curious!!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Any black pigmented growth in or around a mouth or on toes needs to see a vet.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

mylissyk said:


> How's that bump looking now?


About the same. I'm planning on taking him to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

It may be a simple cyst, but if it's growing, it might be getting ready to abcess, and that would not be pleasant. 

Good luck!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My Rowdy had a similar type of growth although his was on his muzzle. We tried aspirating twice but were unsuccessful without really stressing him, so I requested it just be removed since something was bothering me about the growth - it was round, black and shiny. 

The biopsy report showed malignancy but with clean margins. The removal solved that problem since there were clean margins.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Sally's Mom said:


> Any black pigmented growth in or around a mouth or on toes needs to see a vet.


Good to know. I felt a little silly taking Casper in - but it was black and it was on his lip.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I hope you get NBD (No Big Deal) news about this growth on Axl tomorrow. Glad you will have him seen.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

And a DWAI wish from here (don't worry about it)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

alphadude said:


> About the same. *I'm planning on taking him to the vet tomorrow*.


I'm glad. I e-mailed my veterinarian about the bump last night and when I checked my e-mail this morning, both she and her husband/partner had responded to me. Unfortunately, what they both said was that I had forgotten to attach the link to this thread so that they could look at the bump! So I resent it to them. 

Obviously the best solution is for you to take Axl to the vet so that he can get treatment as well as diagnosis, however! Please let us know how he does!

All the best,
NewfieMom


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

What did the vet say?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Checking in on Axl.....


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Me too......


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Me three ....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Same here, hope it turns out to be nothing.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I have been hoping for news, too.


NewfieMom


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

DoooD, how is Ax doing?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

I forgot that my vet is closed on Wednesdays. I'll be taking Ax first thing in the morning tomorrow.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Just checking in to see if there is any news?


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Fingers crossed that it's no big deal.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

The news is not good. The Vet says it is a "pigmented tumor". Glad I didn't mess with it. He wants to remove it under a local and have it biopsied. He said it may be melanoma, malignant or benign. No telling until the biopsy. He felt his lymph nodes and said they feel fine. 

Otherwise, he said Ax is in "magnificent" shape for a 6 year old, still has his "sexy waist", and is the equivalent of early to mid 40's in human terms. He also said he could easily envision a dog his size in this kind of shape living 8 or 9 more years but that's up to and he pointed skyward. 

Obviously, I am *very* upset just hearing the words tumor and Axl in the same sentence. I am taking him @ 5 PM for a second opinion to another Vet that has seen him before. This whole thing is further complicated by the fact that I am at present, so broke I can't pay attention. The first guy wants $350 for the procedure. Obviously, I will do whatever I need to do to get Ax whatever he needs...he's family. 

I am very conflicted about what to do because obviously I want this thing removed ASAP but cancer is a tricky thing from my understanding, sometimes messing with it and exposing it to oxygen can supercharge it. I don't want to make a mistake.

This SUCKS!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I think getting a second opinion is a very good idea. 

I know the financial aspect of it is a worry for you-you may have some options. 

Perhaps talking to the Vet Clinic you may be able to work out a payment plan. There's also Care Credit.

Here is some info for financial assistance too-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...grants-financial-aid-medical-issues-vets.html

I know this is easier said than done, but try not to worry until you know what your options are.

Wishing you and Axl all the best.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Sorry you didn't have better news. Our Zeke had a melanoma on his lip. I think time is of the essence in dealing with these things and would have it biopsied right away.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh man....that does suck!
I'll keep my fingers crossed that it turns out to be benign.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm really sorry about the news.
I would personally get it biopsied right away. I understand the money issue though. Maybe see if they will work with you about payments, or try care credit?



> One common myth about cancer is that it will spread if it’s exposed to air during surgery. Some people may believe this because they often feel worse after surgery than they did before. But it’s normal to feel this way when beginning to recover from any surgery. Another reason people may believe this is because during surgery the doctor may find more cancer than was expected from scans and x-rays. This can happen, but it’s not because of the surgery – the cancer was already there – it just didn’t show up on the tests that were done. Cancer does not spread because it has been exposed to air. If you delay or refuse surgery because of this myth, then you may be harming yourself by passing up effective treatment.


Does surgery cause cancer to spread?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Really not was I hoping to hear. Second opinion is a good idea, I hope it turns out to be nothing.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Praying it is not cancer.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the thoughts and good wishes. It is greatly appreciated.

The second Vet concurs 100% with the diagnosis. He also feels it needs to be removed sooner rather than later. The only difference is he insists on a general anesthetic as opposed to local like the first guy. He feels it will be easier to get cleaner margins if Ax is asleep. That will essentially double the price. The good news is that he at least will accept my sister's care credit card, which she has generously offered and the first vet does not. 

I am* not* a fan of general anesthesia for dogs unless ABSOLUTELY necessary. The question in my mind is, in this case, is it absolutely necessary? There are pros and cons with both scenarios - potentially cleaner margins because the dog is not moving and struggling vs. the risks associated with general anesthesia.

Folks, please weigh in with your thoughts/concerns/advice...


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Gosh sorry to hear about your dilemma. I would go for general instead of local. Your guy is very high energy, so he'll be stronger than the average golden and more determined possibly to get away. I think general might be easier. Sounds like he is very healthy and in great shape so he should recover well and quickly.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I would do the sooner rather than later, these things can move quickly. Praying for clean margins, and benign results. I would go with whichever vet you feel more confident with. I wouldn't be as worried about the general anesthesia because Axl is in such great shape. Please keep us posted!


----------



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

I think I would go with the general anesthesia, because with the dog relaxed and asleep the vet can get the work done faster and better for clean margins. He probably won't need to be under anesthesia for very long.
Praying for you and Axl to have a good outcome. I know how close you and your boy are. Thank goodness you are getting it taken care of right away.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Sorry to hear about Ax and I can just imagine how you are feeling right now. I can still vividly remember the distraught I felt when i heard tumor and my dog's name in the same sentence. I agree with everyone that time is of the essence and should be removed as soon as possible. It's great that your sister is offering her help and I think that you should try crowdfunding to see if you could raise some money to help with this procedure. Best of luck with everything!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry to hear the news, but I agree, sooner the better and a local would be nice however you do want to get good margins and it would be harder if he was awake. My first golden had a melanoma on her rear end area.. My boxer had found it. We got it off and never had any come back. (She did end up later getting bone cancer, totally unrelated). So it is possible it will be something that just getting removed will get it all. Good luck and glad to hear your sister has a care credit card you can use. You will feel much better once you get it off of him before it does bigger.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

General anesthesia for your dog since he is in tip top shape. *Not* for one who is marginal if there is another option. (I sent my own father to the Hospital for Special Surgery although he had already been scheduled for a hip replacement under general anesthesia at a local hospital because they always use local anesthesia. He is very obdurate and fought me tooth and nail on his rights to pick his own doctor, too!)

Dogs aren't people and you have heard some great arguments as to why general anesthesia is good on strong dogs like Axl and my last one, Biscuit. I was warned about the high percentage of risk of pneumonia Biscuit had after a TPLO, but he got up 30 minutes after his TPLO surgery and the vet who did it said there was now 0% risk of pneumonia since he was walking around!

Axl will probably be walking around right after surgery like Biscuit!

I am so sorry about this!!!

Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Obviously, that was my thought as well.. We worry about melanomas. You get better margins with the dog asleep, plus the area is so vascular, that there can be a lot of bleeding which is easier to control with the dog asleep.... And if it is melanoma, there is a vaccine to treat it...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

And if it is melanoma, they are more aggressive in the mouth and foot area. Generally no big deal on the body...


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear this, hopefully it will turn out okay though. I would also go for the general too to make the entire procedure easier.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I'd go with the GA too. Ax is in such good shape, he'll be back to normal in no time. 

About 6 or 7 years ago, my Daphne had two suspicious bumps removed. One was bright red, bumpy and fast growing inside her ear. It didn't look good. The other was near the base of her tail. She had already beaten breast cancer at that point. She was in need of a teeth cleaning so we had that done while she was under. We were also broke at the time...these things have ways of working themselves out somehow. 

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I agree with those suggesting general - it's all about the margins when it comes to tumors. The vet will have a much better chance at that if completely under. The sooner the better. I have caught two very deadly cancers in their early stage in two of my dogs who went on to live over 14 years. Saying prayers for you and your boy.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I was an Oncology Certified Nurse for one of the top Oncology groups in Texas. Getting clean margins can make all of the difference in the outcome.
And if you don't get clean margins, it can mean another surgery to correct it. More risk and more money.

My daughter's cat had a mass removed from her ear on Tuesday. She elected for a GA and a path report. We are hoping benign and clean margins.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I agree 100% with what everyone else has said. Get that thing off ASAP, and do it under anesthesia. The vet will be able to focus on the task at hand without being distracted or disrupted. He'll do great.

I am so so so sorry, he will come out just fine and healthy and live many many years. The money will work out. Your sister is sweet, and it looks like the second vet is meant to be


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Cookie's Mom said:


> Sorry to hear about Ax and I can just imagine how you are feeling right now. I can still vividly remember the distraught I felt when i heard tumor and my dog's name in the same sentence. I agree with everyone that time is of the essence and should be removed as soon as possible. It's great that your sister is offering her help and I think that you should try crowdfunding to see if you could raise some money to help with this procedure. Best of luck with everything!


I am feeling just about as badly as you can possibly imagine. Just about everything in my life is effed up beyond belief right now and my family and I are basically struggling for our very survival - through no fault of my own. I didn't ask to be "downsized" because I made more money than my two co-workers. I spend 4-6 hours a day seeking work and have been on a dozen interviews in the last month only to be told that although I am by *far the best candidate*, they gave the job to a kid out of college with no family who lives in his parents basement because he is willing to take the job for half price. It gets *really* old, *really* fast, and wears on the psyche. The *ONLY* thing I look forward to on a daily basis right now, is getting out and spending time and exercise and enjoyment with my best bud who keeps me (somewhat) sane, in without question, one of the *darkest* periods of my life. I am not going to be in a good place if anything bad happens to Ax...

I am definitely going to set up a crowdfunding account, that is a great idea, thank you so much.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

alphadude said:


> I am feeling just about as badly as you can possibly imagine. Just about everything in my life is effed up beyond belief right now and my family and I are basically struggling for our very survival - through no fault of my own. I didn't ask to be "downsized" because I made more money than my two co-workers. I spend 4-6 hours a day seeking work and have been on a dozen interviews in the last month only to be told that although I am by *far the best candidate*, they gave the job to a kid out of college with no family who lives in his parents basement because he is willing to take the job for half price. It gets *really* old, *really* fast, and wears on the psyche. The *ONLY* thing I look forward to on a daily basis right now, is getting out and spending time and exercise and enjoyment with my best bud who keeps me (somewhat) sane, in without question, one of the *darkest* periods of my life. I am not going to be in a good place if anything bad happens to Ax...
> 
> I am definitely going to set up a crowdfunding account, that is a great idea, thank you so much.


I'm sorry to hear about how the economy has affected you and your family- I'm sure it must be very hard. I am a teacher and every year for most of my career, I've been pink slipped at the beginning of March and threatened with layoff. I still remember how much comfort Cookie gave me when I felt so discouraged and hurt by how my school district treated me. I'm sure Ax is offering the same amount of comfort to you. Don't ever give up on the job search- I'm sure your next job is right around the corner!

As for crowdfunding, I've seen great success with people I've known who did it. I think what draws people to your plight is the personal story behind it and then they are more apt to help. Once you have set up the crowdfund, please PM the link...I would be happy to lend a hand.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

So sorry for your circumstance. I hope something will be worked out..wishing all of the best for you and Axl...


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Just wanted to join others in suggesting the general. Zeke's melanoma biopsy was done under a local as I recall and when the biopsy results came back the vet had to do a second surgery to try to make sure to get clear margins. Hoping for the best for you and Axl.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Dang, it is not the news we were hoping for. We have faced the dreaded tumor/cancer scare with Flem already about a gum growth and while it revealed itself benign I was a bundle of tension until we knew. I agree with the "the sooner the better" and the general anesthesia. You want the vet to take it all out and have the time and peace to do so in the best circumstances. Fingers & paws crossed for Axl.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Ax. I also think the general anesthesia is the best way to go. Hope you get a good result after the surgery. Take care.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Cookie's Mom said:


> I'm sorry to hear about how the economy has affected you and your family- I'm sure it must be very hard. I am a teacher and every year for most of my career, I've been pink slipped at the beginning of March and threatened with layoff. I still remember how much comfort Cookie gave me when I felt so discouraged and hurt by how my school district treated me. I'm sure Ax is offering the same amount of comfort to you. Don't ever give up on the job search- I'm sure your next job is right around the corner!
> 
> As for crowdfunding, I've seen great success with people I've known who did it. I think what draws people to your plight is the personal story behind it and then they are more apt to help. Once you have set up the crowdfund, please PM the link...I would be happy to lend a hand.


Thanks for the words of encouragement. 

This is Axl's second tour of duty. He was my constant companion, friend, confidant, and sanity the last time I was out of work back in 2009-2010 after the economy tanked. Matter of fact, that is when we bonded so completely. We spent a portion of every day, alone together, just the 2 of us, outside hiking, exploring, and of course, doing the disc thing. He never judged me, deserted me, or gave a crap that my car was embarrassing junk and there was nothing but lint in my pockets half the time which is more than I can say for the majority of my human friends and something I will *NEVER* forget.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> Obviously, that was my thought as well.. We worry about melanomas. You get better margins with the dog asleep, plus the area is so vascular, that there can be a lot of bleeding which is easier to control with the dog asleep.... And if it is melanoma, there is a vaccine to treat it...


The second vet also mentioned the fact that there is enormous blood supply to that area being another reason to go general.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

I feel for you. When I was that kid just out of college, recession of the 80's, no job, and no home to speak of, my dog jumped out of a second story window. My mom took pity on me and paid for the surgery, because she liked my dog. Probably more than she like me, but I won't complain. I hope things start looking up in the job department and that Axl's surgery goes well.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

alphadude said:


> Thanks for the words of encouragement.
> 
> This is Axl's second tour of duty. He was my constant companion, friend, confidant, and sanity the last time I was out of work back in 2009-2010 after the economy tanked. Matter of fact, that is when we bonded so completely. We spent a portion of every day, alone together, just the 2 of us, outside hiking, exploring, and of course, doing the disc thing. He never judged me, deserted me, or gave a crap that my car was embarrassing junk and there was nothing but lint in my pockets half the time which is more than I can say for the majority of my human friends and something I will *NEVER* forget.


This is such a big part of our bond with dogs IMO. I call our girls "blonde medicine". Maybe the saying is silly "I wish I could be the person my dog thinks I am", and maybe through all our self doubt and trials and tribulations we are that person. Keep that attitude, you are that person, that great of a person! You don't need material things for that to be true, they don't reflect on you, but others' notice reflects on them.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

*AXL and You*

We are very concerned about Axl and YOU! We want the best for both of you guys. Our prayer is that the procedure is a success and he will return to good health AND that you are able to find employment. I will keep you two in my daily prayers having faith and expecting good will come to both of you. Keep things positive with yourself and Axl. Our best to you two.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Just a reminder all, please refrain from discussing donations or doing a fund raiser. 

This is a violation of GRF Rule #14 as shown below.:



> 14. GoldenRetrieverForum.com Members are prohibited in posting threads seeking donations for individuals. A poll by this board membership has decided that there will be no more threads/posts allowed for members to ask for personal donations for themselves, or for other members’ behalf. If members wish to take on such endeavors this must be done in PM’s or on another site. Links to such other sites will not be permitted to be posted on the board as well. Thread/posts for donation requests that are going directly to a charitable organization can be posted.


*If discussions about doing Crowdfunding continue, this thread may be closed due to the rule violation.
*
*If members want to help the OP, please refrain from discussing it on the Forum. You may contact one another via PMs or by email. *

Thank you in advance.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Our family went through this too, alphadude, and-like us-you will come out of it. My husband was laid off with 5,000 other people from his company when he was about 40 and we were in the middle of a homestudy, about to adopt a baby. We had to stop the process, although I was employed, because we couldn't show him as unemployed on a homestudy. I was desperate for that baby and it was devastating at the time. The industry in which he worked wasn't hiring, but he eventually got a far less desirable job as a bureaucrat for the government and did that work until things opened up again. In the meantime, we adopted our daughter!

The next time he was laid off was far worse. I was home with our daughter and he was then 53. He couldn't get work for an entire year although he kept putting on a suit and going into a cubicle in New York City to work phones and network all day. I got a part-time job a full hour's drive away for $25.00 an hour, but was only able to work a few hours of work a week because the agency couldn't afford any more hours unless I brought in paying clients. Well...I am a social worker, and all I brought in were more poor clients who were in desperate need. The agency wanted to pay me to do psychotherapy for insurance or Medicare reimbursement and my clients didn't have insurance! They were sleeping on relatives' couches without enough food to eat!

But to shorten the story, my husband got a job...but it wasn't near our home and my family. My daughter had seen my parents-her grandparents-every day of her life. Now we were going to have to move 5 or 6 hours away from them for the first time. Just so my husband could work at all. Then he had a heart attack. I followed him down the corridor of the hospital with his job contract, hoping he'd sign it and his new prospective employer would honor it despite the heart attack. When he was in the Recovery Room after surgery for angioplasty his heart briefly stopped and they called a code on him. Only when I found myself with the pastor did I start to cry! It had _really_ been an ordeal!

But he got better. We went to Virginia. That job didn't work out, but another one he had interviewed for while interviewing for that one did and he is still employed. And you will be again, too, no matter how grim it looks now. I hope you have humans who believe in you as well as Axl at your side. You seem to have your sister. I know we care. I hope you have others in your life who do, too, because that really helps!

Big hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Sorry. Didn't mean to break the rules. Just wanted to offer a helpful suggestion. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

Sending positive vibes & prayers your way.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Cookie's Mom said:


> Sorry. Didn't mean to break the rules. Just wanted to offer a helpful suggestion.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I know everyone is concerned and means well, I'm trying to prevent the thread from being closed.

Alphadude, my thoughts and prayers are with you and Axl. 

Prayers his surgery goes well and you have good results.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Praying for you and Axl. I know when things are going bad it feels like it will never end. Sorry things are so hard right now.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the well wishes and kindness being sent. It is truly touching.

Ax is special, a true once in a lifetime dog, with the *perfect* mixture of high energy, athleticism, drive, obedience, playfulness, cockiness, friendliness, affection, and even naked aggression when he* needs it*, like last weekend when he was attacked by that pit. There is not *ONE* thing I would change about him. 

He knows something is not right, he can sense it. He hopped up on the bed next to me, snuggled up and went right to work "fixing things" by licking me non stop for an hour, starting with his patented shaved head tongue bath maneuver, usually reserved for when he *knows* I have a blaring headache.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

That is just adorable!!! How lucky you two are to have each other. I'm sending good thoughts for Axl!!!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Bentman2 said:


> We are very concerned about Axl and YOU! We want the best for both of you guys. Our prayer is that the procedure is a success and he will return to good health AND that you are able to find employment. I will keep you two in my daily prayers having faith and expecting good will come to both of you. Keep things positive with yourself and Axl. Our best to you two.


Thank you so much! 

BTW, your puppy is absolutely adorable. He looks exactly like Ax at that age but somewhat lighter in color.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Ha ha what a great photo
It sounds like you really do have an extra special boy there. 
My heartfelt best wishes go out to Axl and yourself I hope that these bumps in the road pass quickly for you and rapidly become distant memories.


----------



## first golden (May 19, 2013)

I have been following your post and wanted to reach out to say that we have been thinking aobut you and praying for a positive outcome! Isn't it amazing how our pets know exactly what we need, and your picture is a prefect example of that! Stay strong for both you and Axl


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

So with 1 day left to go, I guess it looks like the general is heavily favored over the local option. I must say I agree from a margins perspective. If I go that route he's going Monday morning.

I sure hope it's at least sunny tomorrow so he can get some disc in - today was a total washout here although warm. Best case scenario, it'll be at LEAST a week to 10 days with the cone of shame on so I think any disc is out of the question,,,even for Ax.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Just wanted to wish you well and hope this is all a distant memory you can remind him, "remember that time you scared me to death with that thing on your nose". I use to do that with jago. "Remember when you got hit by a car and scared me so badly". Hang in there 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I personally would go with general anesthesia so there is a better chance of clean margins. It is very frightening when you hear those words and I know my instinct is to have it completely removed - and I believe that area of the nose is really sensitive? It seems to be anyways so a local may not be enough - heck, a local was not even enough for them to aspirate the one on my Rowdy since he struggled & stressed so although it did not bother him in the normal course of the day.

I will be sending you a PM.

Good luck!



alphadude said:


> Thanks for all the thoughts and good wishes. It is greatly appreciated.
> 
> The second Vet concurs 100% with the diagnosis. He also feels it needs to be removed sooner rather than later. The only difference is he insists on a general anesthetic as opposed to local like the first guy. He feels it will be easier to get cleaner margins if Ax is asleep. That will essentially double the price. The good news is that he at least will accept my sister's care credit card, which she has generously offered and the first vet does not.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Sending you and Axl some positive vibes. Hope things go OK tomorrow and that the news is good.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree with everyone here...general would be better for such a delicate part of his gorgeous face..I hope that everything will be ok with Axl and that in the very near future you find a job.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

wishing the best for you and your sweet guy


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

I am following this thread closely and hoping and praying for you and Axl. Good luck tomorrow. Axl is such a good boy. 

I agree with Shellbug - this will be a "remember that dumb bump on your nose and what a scare it gave us, Axl?"

Alphadude, I just sent you a private message. If you could reply, I would appreciate it.

Connie and Cody


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Well the decision has been made. It's vet #2 and the general anesthesia - hope I don't live to regret it . He is going tomorrow @ 9 AM. 

Thankfully, the weather cooperated and I was able to take him for his last disc outing for a while earlier. He was even surprisingly cooperative by not getting *TOO* muddy. He was a flawless 10 for 10 today catching medium range 75 yarders with his nice soft rings. Didn't want to chance him doing anything to the tumor with the harder plastic discs. It's funny, you can see in the video that he specifically avoids running through the mud puddle on the way back. What you can't see is me giving him hand signals to avoid it. He is very smart and obedient and he responds to hand signals @ close to 100%. I'd love to be able to take credit for him avoiding the mud when chasing the disc but frankly, that was just dumb luck. He pays no attention to obstacles when in hot pursuit of a disc in flight. He adjusted his route to the left after he passed the mud in response to the wind drifting the disk that way. He *was* however, kind enough at one point, to lay down and roll in a muddy area prior to leaving though which of course necessitated having to hose him off anyway when we got home. I didn't want him to look like too much of a slob when I take him in tomorrow but that's the quintessential Ax. He's a rolling in the mud kind of guy.

I would like to take this opportunity to thank each and every one of the people on this forum who have offered kind words of encouragement, prayers, and support, in addition to other "things". (Notice that I am treading lightly here in accordance with forum rules). 

As I said to one member in a PM, I think the breed that we all love attracts a certain kind of individual or perhaps we begin to reflect some of the best attributes of these magnificent creatures that are such a *huge* part of our lives...


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

Good luck tomorrow!!! Give us an update on how he does!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Will be praying for healthy margins and an easy recovery. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

We'll be thinking of you tomorrow and waiting for an update. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

Hope everything turns out well tomorrow. Keep us posted!


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Good luck! Hoping for the best.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

alphadude said:


> Well the decision has been made. It's vet #2 and the general anesthesia - hope I don't live to regret it . He is going tomorrow @ 9 AM.
> 
> Thankfully, the weather cooperated and I was able to take him for his last disc outing for a while earlier. He was even surprisingly cooperative by not getting *TOO* muddy. He was a flawless 10 for 10 today catching medium range 75 yarders with his nice soft rings. Didn't want to chance him doing anything to the tumor with the harder plastic discs. It's funny, you can see in the video that he specifically avoids running through the mud puddle on the way back. What you can't see is me giving him hand signals to avoid it. He is very smart and obedient and he responds to hand signals @ close to 100%. I'd love to be able to take credit for him avoiding the mud when chasing the disc but frankly, that was just dumb luck. He pays no attention to obstacles when in hot pursuit of a disc in flight. He adjusted his route to the left after he passed the mud in response to the wind drifting the disk that way. He *was* however, kind enough at one point, to lay down and roll in a muddy area prior to leaving though which of course necessitated having to hose him off anyway when we got home. I didn't want him to look like too much of a slob when I take him in tomorrow but that's the quintessential Ax. He's a rolling in the mud kind of guy.
> 
> ...



I am just catching up on Axl's nose. I'm so sorry it turned out to be a tumor! That is rough for all concerned. I have to say my hunch is that it's benign. Not sure why I say that but that's my instinct. I wonder if anyone makes sunscreen for dogs noses... With your boy outdoors so much, it might be worth looking into.

I wanted to say that I'm right there with you with the unemployment...I've been out of work for almost three years. I'm looking into a completely different line of work now. 

I posted some information a while back that might be useful to you if you have future treatments to pay for for Axl. These people help pay for cancer treatments for dogs: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...s-fund-cancer-treatment-pets.html#post2713818

I will be sending healthy thoughts to Axl and calming thoughts to you tomorrow morning at 9 am EST.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I have been following this thread faithfully and praying for Axl's swift and full recovery. The video of today's outing makes me certain that once the surgeon does _his_ job, Axl will do _his _and will recuperate very soon!!!

Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Praying for you and axl tomorrow.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

A helpful reminder to all









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Good luck tomorrow. I will keep Axl in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of Axl.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Positive thoughts for Axl and calming ones for you.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Want to wish you and Axl good luck for tomorrow!! My thoughts and prayers will be with you.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Thinking of Axl and you today, and wishing you both the best!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Axl*

Praying for AXL and wishing you two the best!

Please let us know.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Good luck today.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Thinking of you both today.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Axl today.

Looking forward to your update.


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Thinking of you today. Wishing you a good outcome.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Just checking in. Said my prayers for you and Axl earlier. Will continue to pray for your easy recuperation.

Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Thinking of you today.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Axl*

Checking in on you and Axl.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Just poking my nose in to see if there's an update? More good thoughts coming your way...


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi all. I am overwhelmed by your kindness and concern. Have been trying to keep busy and active all day. Seemed very strange on an almost 60 degree day in the middle of January to not have Ax leaping around bugging out to be taken to the P-A-R-K. (He knows how to spell it too).

Dropped Ax off at 9 AM. Wanted to stay but they told me this was going to be an all day affair and I didn't want to be "that guy" so I reluctantly left. They were going to hydrate him via IV since he was on no food or water since midnight. They gave him a mild sedative which he needed because he was bouncing off the walls and he did *NOT* want any part of staying. I had to take him into the back because the 85 lb girl who was trying to drag him had no chance.

Anyway, he had surgery @ around 2:30. The doctor removed the tumor and he said the hole was 8mm wide, which he stitched. He said that he thought he got "great margins and that there was nice, healthy tissue beneath it". I asked him about the chest x-ray that was done prior to surgery and he said that Ax's lungs were "spotless and looked like the lungs of a much younger dog than 6". Probably due to his insanely active lifestyle - my words not his. I was *very* relieved to hear that. He also said that Ax @ around 3 PM was in "LALA Land" and would probably be there for quite some time yet. He went on to say that I should plan on picking him up at around 7 earliest. He also administered a local to the area and said that he should be in no pain for 15-18 hours which I find hard to believe. Anyway, assuming Ax wakes up OK and everything is good, I will be posting a picture of him sporting his new "cone of shame" shortly after I get him home. I have a feeling he's going to be in a *NASTY* mood. Puffy has been freaking out all day looking for him and he just escaped and led me on a merry chase around the neighborhood for 10 minutes. 

I am somewhat relieved and encouraged - especially regarding his lungs being in such good shape (and not cancer ridden). Now we just have to hope the biopsy turns out well.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for the update That does sound very encouraging.
Praying for a speedy and uneventful recovery.
GOOD luck!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

wonderful news  Axl will probably be woozy tonight so no bad mood - but tomorrow he may need you close for comfort.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Great news. As you said, now you (and we, with you) wait for the test results. 

I think Puffy just was helping in his way--wanted to distract you! 

When you pick him up, be sure to get some pain meds to take home just in case.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Very happy to see your update. I'll keep my fingers crossed that the results come back benign!


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

So glad you got encouraging news.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Axl*



alphadude said:


> Hi all. I am overwhelmed by your kindness and concern. Have been trying to keep busy and active all day. Seemed very strange on an almost 60 degree day in the middle of January to not have Ax leaping around bugging out to be taken to the P-A-R-K. (He knows how to spell it too).
> 
> Dropped Ax off at 9 AM. Wanted to stay but they told me this was going to be an all day affair and I didn't want to be "that guy" so I reluctantly left. They were going to hydrate him via IV since he was on no food or water since midnight. They gave him a mild sedative which he needed because he was bouncing off the walls and he did *NOT* want any part of staying. I had to take him into the back because the 85 lb girl who was trying to drag him had no chance.
> 
> ...


It sounds like good news and will look forward to him being home with you. Make sure you leave the cone of shame on, so he doesn't scratch and get an infection.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Just caught this thread, don't know how I missed it for so long. 

First, I'm so sorry for the diagnosis. Secondly, great job getting it removed so fast!! And lastly, I am so glad the surgery went well and Axl is recovering. Looking forward to your pictures.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

The news sounds good. Hoping for clear margins. Axl's overall level of fitness will help him in his recovery.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Great that at least the surgery is over and your boy did well. Now for the darn waiting for results. Can't wait to see pictures of your boy safe and sound at home......even if he does have to wear the cone of shame! ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I am delighted for you and Axl. It's impossible to know the biopsy results, but given what we can know, things couldn't be better. And, frankly, given what we know about the margins, even a malignant diagnosis on the biopsy doesn't sound as if it would have any lasting effects on Axl! I never got such a glowing report on any of _my _dogs! And my *dad's* melanoma (right under his eye) was removed by a good surgeon who got all of it. Axl's growth was better placed than my dad's was!

Thank goodness!!!

Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Keeping Axl in my prayers.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Just spoke with the Vet's office. Ax is up, alert and ready for pickup @ 7. I have no idea what I am going to do with Puffy because he's no doubt got a whole day's worth of hi-jinx all stored up for Ax. He has been much more "assertive" today than I've seen him in quite a while. He was literally mopping the patio with his buddy the Jack Russel from next door earlier who he usually lies down and allows to beat the crap out of him. I think he is all of sudden feeling his oats around here while the sheriff was away for the day. I'm pretty sure Ax isn't going to be in the mood for playing so I think I'd better keep them separated or else Puffy might end up at the Vet's office later.

Anybody have any suggestions for questions I should ask the Vet before I leave? Pain meds? what to do if it starts bleeding?

My sister already suggested I ask about excessive panting and drooling both of which her last cocker spaniel experienced after a hysterectomy


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

True, true Newfie Mom. My 7 yr old girl had a fibrosarcoma in the dorsal spine area - lab came back malignant - guarded prognosis- not something I wanted to hear. She lived to a ripe old age of 14 years and 4 months. So have faith and be positive - we are all rooting for you both.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

So glad to read of the "great" margins! Now I will pray for a benign pathology report!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I generally ask what symptoms would have to happen that I should be concerned aboit and bring him in. Differentiate between next day vs emergency.

I prefer to err on the side of using pain meds until they seem mostly normal, maybe one dose later. Although I am cautious with NSAIDS and adverse efrects so depending on what you are given I balance this.

Poor cone boy, I hope he does OK with it. And fluffy, it will be hard on him too, even if it is just higher stress around the house. Everyone will be a bit off for a bit I expect.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

So happy to hear this went well! I've been thinking about him all day. 

Can you send the other pup to doggy daycare tomorrow? Might be good for you to focus on the cone of shame (lol) and then the other can burn lots of energy! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

I am happy to report that Ax is back where he belongs...home with his family. When he saw my wife and I at the vet's office, he went berserk and nearly trashed the waiting room by leaping up, whipping his cone around and knocking things over. I was stunned at how alert and energetic he seemed. He has calmed down now and seems a little 'off' at times. First thing he did was drink quite a bit of water which took a little trial and error with his massive, long cone. He figured it out quickly enough though. I got him some steamed chicken breast and white rice as a treat and gave him a modest portion. His appetite seemed very good. Since then, he had a few periods of standing and staring straight ahead with a somewhat vacant look in his eyes. I imagine it's after effects of the anesthesia. During one such episode, I asked him if he wanted to go to the park and he did not react at all. Then I showed him one of his pro rings and he did not react to that either. After a couple of tense minutes, he seemed to perk up and notice the ring that I had at that point put around my neck as I typically do and started acting like Axl again.

He is very clumsy and not Axl-like at all with the cone on. Must be a learning curve. He keeps getting stuck on things - doorways, chairs, etc. I think he's getting a dose of what it's like to be an uncoordinated klutz like Puffy. LOL

Speaking of Puffy, we kept them separated for the first hour or so Ax was home but when we let them mingle, Angus did a lot of sniffing but was surprisingly gentle and well behaved. I am keeping a close eye on them but he seems more interested in following my wife around and getting "fresh" as usual.

The first pic was taken last night. My daughter saw him laying on the floor and brought over a pillow for him. He looked at her, raised his head and she slipped the pillow under and he immediately went back to sleep. I did however wake up this morning sandwiched between the two dogs on the bed. 

The close up shot of his nose shows his left nostril is now a tad crooked because of the stitches and I'm betting it's probably going to be permanent. No biggie, it adds character. He'll be like his old man whose nose is a hot mess from being broken 6 times and counting. LOL Also, notice how blunted his lower canines are from 6 years of catching spinning discs. The uppers are the same.

He looks weird with a 2" band on his right front paw shaved apparently for the IV standing with the Puffster.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks like he is on the road to a full recovery! Great news!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Good news!


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

Wonderful!! He looks great too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

YaY! Poor guy, I found found that type of behavior when new to cones too. Like they think they are paralyzed by this piece of plastic on their head. I had a cat once that seriously took a day to be willing to walk with it, then soon she was braving the pet door and going outside. We had to pit a stop to that. 

Crossing my fingers for pathology!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

So glad to see Axl home, that the surgery went well with the vet being able to get good margins, and that his lung X-ray was all clear. 

Do not be surprised if he goes for a while without pooping; the fast coupled with the anesthesia sometimes has that effect. You may get the cone off him to let him drink and eat; just put it back on so he cannot paw or rub his nose on things.

Glad his reunion with Angus went well. I bet he gave Axl a very good sniffing over. Keeping them separated when you cannot have your eyes on them is a good idea until the stitches come out. 

Keeping sending positive thoughts for the pathology report but the lung thing is really a very good piece of news.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Thalie said:


> So glad to see Axl home, that the surgery went well with the vet being able to get good margins, and that his lung X-ray was all clear.
> 
> Do not be surprised if he goes for a while without pooping; the fast coupled with the anesthesia sometimes has that effect. You may get the cone off him to let him drink and eat; just put it back on so he cannot paw or rub his nose on things.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for *EVERYTHING*!

To hear the vet tech tell it, Ax had himself a regular "poo fest" there today. She said she was amazed how much came out of him so I am expecting him to be a little bound up for a while.

I am resisting the urge to pull that cone off him now, he looks so miserable but I'm not going to do it. Every 5 or 10 minutes he puts both paws behind it and tries to push it off forward. He's too smart for his own good.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

lhowemt said:


> YaY! Poor guy, I found found that type of behavior when new to cones too. Like they think they are paralyzed by this piece of plastic on their head. I had a cat once that seriously took a day to be willing to walk with it, then soon she was braving the pet door and going outside. We had to pit a stop to that.
> 
> Crossing my fingers for pathology!


It's actually surreal seeing him look so spastic. He's been nimble and agile since the first day we had him.

Hopefully, the pathology will come back benign and we'll be good to go. I was hugely relieved to hear his lungs were "spotless".


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Axl looks fabulous and it sounds as if things at home are going are going to be fine. Please keep the updates coming and give our love to your wife and daughter, too!

Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

There is no place like home for man and dog. Hope all goes well!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

alphadude said:


> Hopefully, the pathology will come back benign and we'll be good to go. I was hugely relieved to hear his lungs were "spotless".


Knowing the pain of seeing my gazelle's lung xray riddled with the stars of metastasized cancer, you are indeed in possession of a gift. Good thing you popped a photo of his bump up on this forum and knew to get him in ASAP. He's going to do great!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Really glad to hear that Axl's surgery went well, and he's back home with you where he belongs. Fingers crossed that everything comes back okay!

The cone can take them a while to get used to. Our one dog kept running into everything with it on because she knew that it would crack and break, they really are too clever for their own good lol. Love the photo of him resting on the pillow, he looks so comfy


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

You know, something just occurred to me. I owe a* HUGE* debt of gratitude to not only the *all the kind, generous and caring members here*, but to *GRF* as well for providing this awesome resource. I was fully prepared to treat this thing like it was no big deal and even seriously considered playing vet myself and lancing/popping/removing it. I am very glad that I posted a pic here and asked advice which I reluctantly took. You can't imagine how stunned I was when both vets quickly identified it as a tumor. That is absolutely the *LAST* thing I expected to hear. I am in no way stating that Ax is out of the woods just yet but depending on how this turns out, either ignoring it or messing with it could have made the situation *SO MUCH WORSE*. I learned an important lesson.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

lhowemt said:


> Knowing the pain of seeing my gazelle's lung xray riddled with the stars of metastasized cancer, you are indeed in possession of a gift. Good thing you popped a photo of his bump up on this forum and knew to get him in ASAP. He's going to do great!


You know what Laura, I was just thinking the very same thing as evidenced by what I just posted. We must be on the same wavelength.

I can truly imagine how hard seeing that must have been for you and I was completely paranoid that the vet was going to call and give me really bad news about his chest x-ray. 

It's so scary how these magnificent creatures can go from seemingly robust health to fighting for their lives in a heartbeat. I am *very sorry* about how things turned out with your girl. It must have been devastating and heartbreaking. I literally don't know how I would have dealt with that today...


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

HolDaisy said:


> Really glad to hear that Axl's surgery went well, and he's back home with you where he belongs. Fingers crossed that everything comes back okay!
> 
> The cone can take them a while to get used to. Our one dog kept running into everything with it on because she knew that it would crack and break, they really are too clever for their own good lol. Love the photo of him resting on the pillow, he looks so comfy


Thank you so much, and you're entirely correct they are at times, too smart for their own good. I fully expect disc dude to figure out how to remove this thing by noon tomorrow, possibly with Puffy's (who I busted gnawing on the cone before) assistance.

He's in the same position right now and this time I gave him the pillow. Only difference is the cone and his nose is tumor free.

He looks so wiped he doesn't have the energy to lift his head. I don't think I've ever seen him this beat. Long rough day I guess.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

So happy to hear he is home! crossing fingers and toes that the results are great!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Glad to hear he was himself for the most part. I bet he was tired after all that. My dog loved to bang me in the knee with the cone. So glad you got it off and hoping the biopsy report is good news!


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Glad to hear that Ax is at home with the fam and the surgery went well. Btw, I love the picture of Ax and Puffy. Puffy is totally loving that the cone of shame is on Ax and not him. Love the big grin on his face! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Axl*

So glad that Axl is home with you!
Each day he will get better and better!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm glad he's home. Hoping for a benign path report! Or clean margins if not benign!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

So happy to hear Axl's home! I'm sure he'll be back to his old self in no time!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear Axl's surgery went well, wishing him a speedy recovery.

Prayers the results are good.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

This is a relief and very encouraging. Like others, I like the sound of "clean margins". I'm sure glad you got on it as fast as you did! I was not thinking 'tumor' when I saw the bump either. Now to wait for the biopsy. That's always worrisome, of course. 

Axl, what a trooper. Poor guy, having to get used to a cone. Bless his heart. I couldn't even see where his stitches are on his nose. He sounds a bit like my Cody who is also ridiculously active. Ax will be catching his flying disc in no time!
Take care.
Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Axl*



alphadude said:


> I am happy to report that Ax is back where he belongs...home with his family. When he saw my wife and I at the vet's office, he went berserk and nearly trashed the waiting room by leaping up, whipping his cone around and knocking things over. I was stunned at how alert and energetic he seemed. He has calmed down now and seems a little 'off' at times. First thing he did was drink quite a bit of water which took a little trial and error with his massive, long cone. He figured it out quickly enough though. I got him some steamed chicken breast and white rice as a treat and gave him a modest portion. His appetite seemed very good. Since then, he had a few periods of standing and staring straight ahead with a somewhat vacant look in his eyes. I imagine it's after effects of the anesthesia. During one such episode, I asked him if he wanted to go to the park and he did not react at all. Then I showed him one of his pro rings and he did not react to that either. After a couple of tense minutes, he seemed to perk up and notice the ring that I had at that point put around my neck as I typically do and started acting like Axl again.
> 
> He is very clumsy and not Axl-like at all with the cone on. Must be a learning curve. He keeps getting stuck on things - doorways, chairs, etc. I think he's getting a dose of what it's like to be an uncoordinated klutz like Puffy. LOL
> 
> ...


There is a learning curve with the cone. I think they all bang it around, walk into walls, the back of your legs, tables, etc. My Smooch hated it, but I kept telling myself it was for her own good. The only time I took it off was for her to eat and when she went out to do her business. Can't stress enough how important it is to keep it on, so they don't scratch and get an infection. So glad AXL is home and Puffy is a doll, too!!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

If he has to wear the cone thing, keep in mind there is a new style.

Amazon.com: KONG Cloud E-Collar, Dog Collar, Large: Pet Supplies

Next time we need a cone this is what I'm going to get.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm glad Axl is home and the surgery went well, and the lungs are clean. I hope the results come back quick and everything is good. It sucks waiting.

When Ella was put under general anesthesia for getting spayed she didn't have any problems with it. They kept her at the vet's office overnight and I picked her up the next morning. She was quiet until the evening, when she was more herself, not 100%. The 2nd day home she was back to herself. She absolutely hated the cone. Thankfully, with where her incision was I was able to use the inflatable tube, which she didn't mind as much. Too bad that wouldn't work with your guy. Good luck with the cone. 

I'm sure Axl will be back to his usual self before you know it. Make sure to find stuff that he is able to do while recovering to keep him occupied. I had that problem with Ella. She wasn't supposed to be running and jumping, almost impossible with a puppy. I ended up with quite a few games of find it and she got spoiled with stuffed Kongs to keep her busy.

Best of luck!


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

lhowemt said:


> If he has to wear the cone thing, keep in mind there is a new style.
> 
> Amazon.com: KONG Cloud E-Collar, Dog Collar, Large: Pet Supplies
> 
> Next time we need a cone this is what I'm going to get.


 We tried this. It took Rocket exactly 1 night to figure out how to get around it. It went back to the store and we bought a comfy cone instead.




 
The comfy cone was GREAT! He did not like the sound of the Velcro, but otherwise, it works just like the hard plastic cone, but doesn't bruise your legs or dent your coffee table. LOL!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

CStrong73 said:


> We tried this. It took Rocket exactly 1 night to figure out how to get around it. It went back to the store and we bought a comfy cone instead.
> Amazon.com: Comfy Cone Pet E-Collar, Xlarge, Black: Pet Supplies
> 
> The comfy cone was GREAT! He did not like the sound of the Velcro, but otherwise, it works just like the hard plastic cone, but doesn't bruise your legs or dent your coffee table. LOL!


Nice! I have never seen those, and will keep them in mind. Thanks.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

*Axl Photo On Pillow*



HolDaisy said:


> Love the photo of him resting on the pillow, he looks so comfy


Yes. He is a beautiful boy with a beautiful soul. You see it clearly in that photo.

NewfieMom


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Very glad to hear he's home with you. He might act dopey for a day or two. It can take a while for all the anesthesia to leave the body. And the cone makes many dogs inhibited because it's so weird to them. When Tucker was neutered he didn't want to move at all at first with the drugs and the cone, then he started moving and knocked a lot of things over. That scared him so he got still again, LOL. But he did adjust after a few days and got very good at eating drinking and walking around the house with it on. 

I looked closely at the picture of Axls nose and I couldn't see stitches at all--it looks like the doctor did a great job.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Axl's new sleep positions.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

alphadude said:


> Axl's new sleep positions.


 I like the green-thing-in-mouth sleeping position. I think all Goldens would enjoy that one!

NewfieMom


----------



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks for keeping us all informed of Ax's progress. So happy to hear his lungs are good and that the vet felt he was able to get clear margins. Ax will slowly return to his former self soon. We are all hoping and praying for a benign path report. Sending hugs and prayers for Ax to have a complete recovery soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Axl*

I really got a chuckle from the pics of AXL hanging his head over the couch!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh what a sweet boy! I love the ball in his mouth. He's probably dreaming about flying above a field in pursuit of a disc...


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Like everyone else - so glad he's home and adjusting to the cone, that is the best you can hope for with those things. You certainly would prefer they never actually get used to it!

So when do you expect the pathology reports back?


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Glad axl is home and getting used to his cone. I have used the comfy cone but sometimes they can get around that too. One of my girls developed a tumor on her tail that started bleeding and wouldn't stop - had to have her tail amputated (she was 14 at the time) I was researching cones and came across a homemade deal. You take a towel and fold it lengthwise in thirds, wrap it around pooches neck and secure with a large collar - I used a flat nylon collar. The dog can't bend it's neck to reach around and chew but they can bend enough to drink and eat. My dog loved it -if there is such a thing as loving a cone. This wouldn't work for axl's wound though as he could still scratch with his paws. Anyway, it looks like he's not minding it so much. Best to you all.


----------



## nenamala26 (Dec 22, 2013)

Been following your thread and hoping for the best! So glad to hear Axl's surgery went well and he is back home! wow, what a scary thing to go through! I would never have thought that was a tumor either! Hope he is back to his ol' self soon!


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Poor puppers!

We also used the inflatable collar, for when Casper was neutered. It worked fine when we were awake to watch him. He was able to reach around it, but while we were awake we could distract him.

When I was in college, my dog figured out how to get around the giant cone by bending it. The vet gave me a bucket (a pail) with a hole cut in the bottom and rope threaded through to create a collar. That thing was great. She couldn't chew at herself, and it was smaller than a cone so that she could get around better.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Ax seems like he is pretty much back to normal - except for the cone of course. I must say however, that his cone maneuvering skills have taken a quantum leap in a few short hours. I haven't heard the cone collide with anything today. I'm actually not surprised given his athleticism. He has mastered eating, drinking, stairs, bed and furniture leaping, counter surfing, ball and toy handling, and was even swinging his "wubba" around, launching it into the air and catching it in his mouth to my dismay.

He was given 2 prescriptions, an anti-inflammatory and an antibiotic. He does not seem to be in much pain, but again, I'm not surprised because he seems to have a fairly high pain tolerance level. I have seen him sprinting around bleeding with quarter sized holes worn in his 2 front pads from rough concrete, and still refusing to quit playing.

I knew Ax was* back *this morning when I got dressed and put on my sneakers, and he started bouncing around and doing the "I'm going to the park to catch flying discs" dance. He was looking at me and cocking his head (in the cone LOL) ever so slightly and giving me the short RUUGH followed by a whine that in Axlese means "lets GOOOOO!" 
Not today buddy, sorry. 

When he looks at me, I can't help but feel that he is thinking "hey big bald dude, can you *not* see this* huge ridiculous* thing surrounding my head?? When is it going to dawn on you to help me out and yank it off so we can go do our thing???"

Slightly off topic but I came across a couple of pics of the first dog that was truly mine at least for a while, until she and my dad fell in love with each other and became* inseperable*. I found her as about a 6 week old puppy wandering around alone shivering in a snow storm in January of 1983. I was with my girlfriend at the time (now my wife) and we had ditched class in college so I could go look at a GTO I wanted to buy. It was was out in the boonies (back then there still were some very rural areas on SI). Anyway, the adorable little puppy that easily fit in one of my hands, would probably have died of exposure so I took her home (for the night) and she ended up sticking around for the next 17+ years. She was a little mutt, weighed around 35 lbs, and definitely had some sheppard in her. She was slightly smaller than half the size of a golden but she was *really* smart - in some ways even smarter than Ax. When she got older, for some reason, he right ear remained flopped over but her left ear decided to stand up as you can see in the second pic. Very cute and distinctive. She was also ridiculously obedient as well, once again more so in some ways than even Ax - she had none of his dominant, at times stubborn qualities. She didn't even know what a leash was. I was going to name her "Gee-To" because I found her when looking for a GTO but I decided that sounded rather lame and I ended up naming her "Doobie" (Doob for short). I'll leave it up to your imaginations why I chose that name for her as a 20 year old. I will say that all my friends thought it was the funniest thing they ever heard when my dad (the retired NYC cop) would call out "here Doob". 

I always dreamed about teaching her to catch discs. Sadly, life intervened and that never came to pass, but she was a *great* dog. She passed in my arms in the summer of 2000. My dad followed her less than a year later.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

NewfieMom said:


> Yes. He is a beautiful boy with a beautiful soul. You see it clearly in that photo.
> 
> NewfieMom


Thank you so much newfiemom. I totally agree. My sister sometimes calls him an old soul and I'm not so sure she's wrong. I'm not a particularly spiritual person but at times, I think he was sent to me at a particular time in my life to help me navigate some rough waters. There is NOTHING I would not do for him, so deep is our bond.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

OutWest said:


> I looked closely at the picture of Axls nose and I couldn't see stitches at all--it looks like the doctor did a great job.


It' easier to see today for some reason, it has a bit of crust on it but I'm definitely not going to touch it. I do agree that the vet did a very good job. No worries either way, he's the talented one, Puffy is the pretty boy...lol


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> I really got a chuckle from the pics of AXL hanging his head over the couch!


He's a character.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

OutWest said:


> Oh what a sweet boy! I love the ball in his mouth. He's probably dreaming about flying above a field in pursuit of a disc...


I am CERTAIN that he is dreaming of EXACTLY that.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Lennap said:


> Like everyone else - so glad he's home and adjusting to the cone, that is the best you can hope for with those things. You certainly would prefer they never actually get used to it!
> 
> So when do you expect the pathology reports back?


Sincerely hope he never has to wear one again.

They told me 5 business days on the biopsy results. I'm hoping Friday but it'll probably be Monday.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

quilter said:


> Poor puppers!
> 
> We also used the inflatable collar, for when Casper was neutered. It worked fine when we were awake to watch him. He was able to reach around it, but while we were awake we could distract him.
> 
> When I was in college, my dog figured out how to get around the giant cone by bending it. The vet gave me a bucket (a pail) with a hole cut in the bottom and rope threaded through to create a collar. That thing was great. She couldn't chew at herself, and it was smaller than a cone so that she could get around better.


Casper is a handsome boy!

Ax seems to be a pretty quick healer so I'm hoping that in a few more days I might be able to "sneak" that thing off him. I definitely don't see him tolerating it for 10 days. I'm sure at some point when nobody is watching even if he has to enlist Puffy's willing assistance, he's going to get that thing off.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

How is Super-Ax doing this morning? Or I guess it is already afternoon where you are.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

lhowemt said:


> How is Super-Ax doing this morning? Or I guess it is already afternoon where you are.


He is his energetic self, bouncing around and raring to go. Aside form the cone, you'd never know there was anything amiss. we were playing catch outside (cone and all) with one of those ultra ultra soft rubber balls with the little knobs all over them.

Puffy is being a REAL PITA today harassing him and trying to roughhouse and play like they usually do. He's head butting the cone and Ax can't get at him. He's been growling angrily at him. Me thinks Puffy has a real good beat down coming as soon as that cone comes off. I think he is thoroughly enjoying pushing Ax around for once.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

So glad to hear that Axl's feeling so good, they sure bounce back quick don't they. Sending more thoughts and prayers for good results!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ax*



alphadude said:


> He is his energetic self, bouncing around and raring to go. Aside form the cone, you'd never know there was anything amiss. we were playing catch outside (cone and all) with one of those ultra ultra soft rubber balls with the little knobs all over them.
> 
> Puffy is being a REAL PITA today harassing him and trying to roughhouse and play like they usually do. He's head butting the cone and Ax can't get at him. He's been growling angrily at him. Me thinks Puffy has a real good beat down coming as soon as that cone comes off. I think he is thoroughly enjoying pushing Ax around for once.


So glad to hear Ax is doing well and is wearing the cone!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Glad to see Axl is already ready to resume his normal activities (even though he cannot yet) and keeping all fingers & paws crossed to the biopsy results to lift the worry.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Good morning Axl! Hope you are well this morning.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Axl*

Checking in on AXL.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

He seems fine physically. I do think he is pouting about the cone and lack of physical activity though. He awakened me with a rather brisk head butt (with the cone) and is now laying on the floor staring rather sullenly at me. He just heaved a HUGE sigh. 
LOL


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Hopefully he'll be back out running and playing soon with a clean bill of health!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

I decided to take pity on "Conan" (which I came very close to naming him, but didn't because I was concerned he might not live up to the moniker - would have been a *perfect* fit) to the park for some badly needed exercise. The plan was no discs, just a tennis ball for him to chase and drain some of the 4 days worth of hyperactive energy he had stored up. What could *possibly *go wrong? LOL. I should have known by his reaction when he saw me pick up his collar and he just about did back flips regardless of the cone for about 5 minutes straight that it wasn't the best idea I'd ever had. 

Anyway, I take him to his "home field" several blocks away and I threw the tennis ball about 30 yards and he takes off after it at TOP SPEED and when he got to the ball he tried to scoop it up while still running and the cone's contact with the ground combined with his forward momentum *snapped* it right in half and off his head. First shot, no waiting. LOL He certainly seems overjoyed to be rid of it. I think he'll be fine without it, the incision doesn't seem to be bothering him in the least and he has made no move to scratch it. I'll have to keep a close eye on Puffy now but I think I'm going to leave things as they are unless he gives me a reason to do otherwise. He seems to be thoroughly enjoying licking his legs/paws which he does daily like a cat. Stay tuned...


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Your story reminds me of that moment in Forrest Gump when his leg braces broke and he finally was able to run unhinded. I bet Axl was screaming, "I'M FREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO FREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

Conan.. LOL too funny!

If you find that you do need a cone.. i highly suggest this one! We got it for Bo when he was neutered because the plastic one seemed so awful. This one definitely didn't hurt him at all but it did obviously limit his vision. 

Contech ProCone Soft Recovery Collar at PETCO


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Another thing that might be good insurance is to put a sock on that hind foot. At least that way if she sneaks a scratch in, it is a bit padded. Be prepared to have many socks disappear! First time he may not even tolerate it, but at least it will distract him. You could try it if he does show signs of scratching, both as a padding and a distraction.....I used to just get some cheapo anklets from target, and then use foam tape to hold them up. Pearl is still finding some of Hazel's in the field.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

alphadude said:


> I decided to take pity on "Conan" (which I came very close to naming him, but didn't because I was concerned he might not live up to the moniker - would have been a *perfect* fit) to the park for some badly needed exercise. The plan was no discs, just a tennis ball for him to chase and drain some of the 4 days worth of hyperactive energy he had stored up. What could *possibly *go wrong? LOL. I should have known by his reaction when he saw me pick up his collar and he just about did back flips regardless of the cone for about 5 minutes straight that it wasn't the best idea I'd ever had.
> 
> Anyway, I take him to his "home field" several blocks away and I threw the tennis ball about 30 yards and he takes off after it at TOP SPEED and when he got to the ball he tried to scoop it up while still running and the cone's contact with the ground combined with his forward momentum *snapped* it right in half and off his head. First shot, no waiting. LOL He certainly seems overjoyed to be rid of it. I think he'll be fine without it, the incision doesn't seem to be bothering him in the least and he has made no move to scratch it. I'll have to keep a close eye on Puffy now but I think I'm going to leave things as they are unless he gives me a reason to do otherwise. He seems to be thoroughly enjoying licking his legs/paws which he does daily like a cat. Stay tuned...


Well now he knows how to dispose of the cone. 

If you ever need to put another on him, it prob won't last long.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am just seeing this thread, I hope you get good report back and wishing your boy speedy recovery.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Glad Ax is feeling better. Hope you get a good report from your vet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions all. I have been closely observing him for about 8 hours since the cone destruction LOL. I have seen no evidence of any attempts to scratch the incision. What he is doing however, is incessantly licking the shaved band on his right front leg where the IV apparently was, causing an abrasion. I tried the sock maneuver but it was an epic fail because Puffy's favorite thing in the world to ingest (whole) is a sweat sock. His immediate and repeated attempts to remove and subsequently swallow the sock rendered it a non starter. LOL


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

This stick-to-itself wrap from the pet store worked for Cody.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh...that sticky bandage wrap is awesome!!! It worked great.

And, our vet gave a roll to my kids, and they had a ball with it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Axl*



alphadude said:


> Thanks for the suggestions all. I have been closely observing him for about 8 hours since the cone destruction LOL. I have seen no evidence of any attempts to scratch the incision. What he is doing however, is incessantly licking the shaved band on his right front leg where the IV apparently was, causing an abrasion. I tried the sock maneuver but it was an epic fail because Puffy's favorite thing in the world to ingest (whole) is a sweat sock. His immediate and repeated attempts to remove and subsequently swallow the sock rendered it a non starter. LOL


Wow! He did a good job on the cone. I would talk to the vet and see if you should consider one of those soft cones for him. I am concerned he might start scratching his nose as it starts to heal and gets itchy and also also them if the tape is alright for the leg, or should it be uncovered so it can heal?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

RIP Cone..........

Sounds like Axl really enjoyed some much needed exercise.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Cody'sMom said:


> This stick-to-itself wrap from the pet store worked for Cody.


Yes that stuff is great. Brand name is Coban and probably cheaper at Walgreens or such. Assuming he leaves it alone... when we had to keep hazel out of a leg wound we ended up putting a shirt on her with a sleeve that went down her leg. Humiliating, but it worked.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

The biopsy results are in. The news is not good...it's *EFFING AWESOME!!!*

It was a "*benign melanoma that was completely excised*". According to him, "*Axl is cured*". No need for further treatment or concern. There is a possibility that it may recur in the same area at some point, but you can* bet* that I will be keeping an eagle eye out for that.

He did seem somewhat* perturbed* when I informed him of Axl's "destruction" of the cone of shame. He suggested in the strongest possible terms that we get a replacement immediately. I will look into this today.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

Hoorayy!!!!!!!!!!! Wonderful news!


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Wonderful, wonderful news! I'm so happy for you and Ax.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

So happy for you and Axl. Have been thinking of you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:

Oh such wonderful news!!!!! Im happy for you both!!!!!!!

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Great news!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Hooray for Axl and you and for all of Axl's loved ones! So glad the results are negative. 

(Axl, Sorry bud, about having to go back to the cone, but the doctor knows best! )


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Yay!!! Excellent news!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Amazing news for you and your special boy! I'm thrilled for you  Have a great weekend with him!


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

WOW! I am SO extremely happy and relieved to hear this GREAT news! WHEW!

"benign melanoma that was completely excised" and "Axl is cured" with no further treatment required is thee best news. 

OK, Mr. Axl man, no more tumor scares for you, understand? 

Connie and Cody


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh yay!! So so happy to hear that! Did you tell Axl he can keep those things from popping up again so not to scare you! Lol you must be so relieved.


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

What wonderful news!!!


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Glad to hear. Thats wonderful news. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

So glad to hear that Axl will be doing what Axl does best for many years to come! He is an amazing boy!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Great news!!!!! Yay!!!!!


----------



## first golden (May 19, 2013)

What fantastic news you must be sooooooo relieved!!!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

WOOT WOOT WOOT WOOT!!!!!!! Happy happy happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Terrific news!!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes, yes, yes ! Great news. A few more days of patience (ah!) for Axl and he will be able to go back to his phenomal disc activities.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

YEAH!!!!!! The best news ever!!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

The outpouring of support from all of you *WONDERFUL* people is so sincere and touching. Thank you *all*, I honestly mean that.

Obviously, my family, friends, and I as well as Axl's fan club LOL are *greatly* relieved that the pathology came back as being benign.

I decided to celebrate the great news today by taking "Conan the Destroyer" (of shame cones), on a nice 3 mile hike through one of the many beautiful shoreline parks we used to frequent when we were forming our lifelong bond. It just felt symbolically like the right thing to do. I could tell he was a bit disappointed because I'm certain he thought he was going out for some disc play and I was sorely tempted to toss him a few but good sense prevented me from doing so. I haven't picked up a new cone just yet, because in my opinion, he really doesn't need one unless he is unsupervised. I will probably end up getting him one tonight or tomorrow.

We determined that he needed to brush up on his "loose leash" walking. I can't even remember the last time I had him on one other than walking into the vet's office. He remembered his manners after a minute or two and several very gentle tugs. We had a nice hike in the sunshine and 49 degree temps and eventually found our way to the beach where I unleashed him and he pretty much *mugged* me thinking I had a disc stashed somewhere. I have video which I'll post later of him circling me and jumping up giving me the little distinctive growl/barks that means whip the disc, I'm ready to go dude. LOL

He eventually gave up and romped around the beach for a while and we walked back to the car. I then took him to the little park near my house refer to as his "home field". I couldn't resist taking a picture of field looking empty and lonely without him zipping up and down it.  We then walked the top of the newly constructed "flood mitigation dune" Check out the pics.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Great news about Axl. Now you can both enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So happy to hear this wonderful news!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

SO thrilled and relieved to read this wonderful news. I agree you chose a perfect way to spend the rest of the day!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm sitting here alone in the room, grinning. How silly is that? No one can see me, but I can't help the big smile. I am so happy about Axl!

Hugs,
NewfieMom

PS-Griffin had two playdates today, one pre-arranged with my cousin's young pitbull, which went fine. The next one, was impromptu. It was with two dogs. (Since we have a fenced in front yard, dogs we know and their owners just stop by and come into the yard even if Griff is out there without me.) The first I knew of this playdate was that I heard growling from the front yard. I went to investigate and Griffin came running in. Another dog (and his dog walker) had accompanied the first dog that we knew (Socks) into our yard. The new dog, who was supposedly friendly to all other dogs, had snapped at Griff because Griffin's size intimidated the dog. The dog walker had him on a short leash and under control and was apologizing. It was another of those circumstances (they happen all the time to poor Griff) where a dog who gets along with all other dogs is scared of him and his size. I eventually coaxed poor Griffin to come out of the house, but he stayed well away from the dangerous dog near the gate, staying far away on the other side of the yard! I said, "Griff, you're bigger than they are," to him. It was actually comical. He was about *FOUR TIMES* as big as they were. But he was very prudent. He returned to the house as soon as he could and when the strange dog left he made sure the yard was clear before he would gout to play with his old friend, Socks! The vet was just here two days ago. She kept saying to Griffin that he had become a *man*! That she had known him as a gangly adolescent. "She said look at that neck!" to me. And this huge hunk of muscle is like Ferdinand the Bull!

Excuse me for chattering. I have no one else to talk to and I am very relieved about Axl now!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

NewfieMom said:


> I'm sitting here alone in the room, grinning. How silly is that? No one can see me, but I can't help the big smile. I am so happy about Axl!
> 
> Hugs,
> NewfieMom
> ...


No worries newfie mom, I've been babbling all day.

Sometimes the better part of valor is avoiding potentially dangerous situations. Good for Griff. 

I think Ax learned from me to rush in where angels fear to tread. LOL


----------



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

We' re so happy to hear Axl got a benign report.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

You definitely must be relieved about the good news. Should be easier to sleep more soundly tonight not having to worry about it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So happy to read about the good results. It's like Axl really dodged the bullet on this. Seems like we don't hear that often enough here.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Great news, I am so happy for you and your boy.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Just had a friend on FB post that there's "no such thing as a benign melanoma - better check back with the vet"????


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

You can always get a second opinion... And we send things to Idexx..and can always ask for another pathologist to read the slide..


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Wise Geek agrees with your vet, at least the term is used for humans.

http://wisegeek.com/what-is-benign-melanoma.htm

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

lhowemt said:


> Wise Geek agrees with your vet, at least the term is used for humans.
> 
> What Is Benign Melanoma?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yep first thing I found when I googled it also.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Best news I've heard today!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay  Great news!!



alphadude said:


> The biopsy results are in. The news is not good...it's *EFFING AWESOME!!!*
> 
> It was a "*benign melanoma that was completely excised*". According to him, "*Axl is cured*". No need for further treatment or concern. There is a possibility that it may recur in the same area at some point, but you can* bet* that I will be keeping an eagle eye out for that.
> 
> He did seem somewhat* perturbed* when I informed him of Axl's "destruction" of the cone of shame. He suggested in the strongest possible terms that we get a replacement immediately. I will look into this today.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

alphadude said:


> Yep first thing I found when I googled it also.


I read it and it seems pretty convincing. I would say that your friend from Facebook doesn't know what he's talking about. Call your vet back and ask him! This does _*not*_ require a second opinion, just a simple question!!!

NewfieMom


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Wonderful news! It's so good to hear good news.....seems so much more often we are hearing bad instead! Bet you are sleeping easier now, and Ax is ready for this to be over too so he can get back to his flying discs!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Ax seems to be mending well, the area around the incision has turned pinkish and I assume that is normal. I emailed the vet this pic earlier and am awaiting his response.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

What a cute nose! When will he be cleared to do what he was born to do? I hope soon as I can imagine he's going nuts!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

alphadude said:


> Ax seems to be mending well, the area around the incision has turned pinkish and I assume that is normal. I emailed the vet this pic earlier and am awaiting his response.


 I am really, really glad you are being very vigilant. I am also sure that it Axl's new nose you have photographed. That you are no longer letting anything at all slide for even one second makes tears come to my eyes, however. I know that Axl will have the longest life! I am tearing up as I type.

Big hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Helo's Mom said:


> What a cute nose! When will he be cleared to do what he was born to do? I hope soon as I can imagine he's going nuts!


Thanks Helo's Mom! I think so too.

I was going to wait at minimum 10 days which would be Thursday but if it doesn't look fully healed, I will give him a full 2 weeks which would be next Monday. It's especially problematic because of all the wear and tear he puts on his nose catching the discs. This will be the longest period of time by far since we started when he was 6 months old that he has hot been able to practice his craft. Even when he badly sprained his knee 2 years ago, he was back at it within 5 days. It's very tough on both of us but I need to err on the side of caution and do what's in his best interest long term. I have to do that on a daily basis with him because he would gleefully keep going until he drops. No quit in him...ever. When I see him displaying signs of being gassed, I shut him down, like it or not. I am also his "mommy" when it comes to keeping him hydrated. The rule is no more than 5 round trip long distance retrieves without a water break whether he wants it or not. He gets shut down until he at least takes a sip or two.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

NewfieMom said:


> I am really, really glad you are being very vigilant. I am also sure that it Axl's new nose you have photographed. That you are no longer letting anything at all slide for even one second makes tears come to my eyes, however. I know that Axl will have the longest life! I am tearing up as I type.
> 
> Big hugs,
> NewfieMom


Thanks newfiemom. 

Trust me, I'm ALL over it. Normally I am hyper aware of his entire body looking for issues because of his level of physical activity and his age. I lay my hands on his entire body at least once a day checking for lumps, bumps, scabs, cuts and bruises, burrs stuck in his fur, anything out of the ordinary. I typically go so far as checking his abdomen an hour after each meal to check for possible signs of bloat since the earlier you catch that the better. He will never suffer from neglect. 

To see why I take this level of care of him, check out the reworked video I posted in the videos area...not at the top of the thread, scroll down. As far as I'm concerned, he's 1 in a million and I'll never have another dog half his equal.

I guess his longevity is more or less up to his genetics but if I have anything to say about it, he'll live to 20 and keel over after catching his last disc with a smile on his face and me by his side. My last dog lived to 17 and a half, but she was half his size.


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

So happy for Axl and for you! That is great that he is cured.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

I can relate to this quote:

*" he would gleefully keep going until he drops. No quit in him...ever"*

My son's chocolate lab is nuts about retrieving balls. We take her to the lake and she will retrieve balls in the water for as long as you want to throw them. We have to be very vigilant because she would go go go until she couldn't go anymore. We make her quit before she's too tired but my son is always ready to jump in the lake and save her if need be.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Helo's Mom said:


> I can relate to this quote:
> 
> *" he would gleefully keep going until he drops. No quit in him...ever"*
> 
> My son's chocolate lab is nuts about retrieving balls. We take her to the lake and she will retrieve balls in the water for as long as you want to throw them. We have to be very vigilant because she would go go go until she couldn't go anymore. We make her quit before she's too tired but my son is always ready to jump in the lake and save her if need be.


You really have to protect dogs like your son's and my nutjob from *themselves*, for their own good. They are so eager to please and they take such pride and joy in it.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Woot woot. What great news 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm just catching up in your thread about Axl-awesome news. 

It's fantastic, I know you're relieved.


----------

